
Dynamically changing, partially-stateful data-flow database written in Rust - federicoponzi
https://github.com/mit-pdos/noria
======
i_dursun
Rust at speed talk from jonhoo actually adds some context around this project.
[https://youtu.be/s19G6n0UjsM](https://youtu.be/s19G6n0UjsM)

~~~
agbell
Noria looks very cool. A lot of engineering time is spent building by hand
with kafka and microservices what Noria can seemly generate from a declarative
create view statement. He also has some rust great live coding stuff on
youtube.

------
thom
Claims to outperform Differential Dataflow[0] which underlies Materialize's[1]
incremental materialized view product. Supports SQL out of the box. Definitely
worth a deeper look. This is such an exciting area right now, I am envious of
anybody writing streaming applications in five years time!

0: [https://github.com/frankmcsherry/differential-
dataflow](https://github.com/frankmcsherry/differential-dataflow)

1: [https://materialize.io/](https://materialize.io/)

------
exabrial
Some highlights:

* Essentially a database that updates continuously materialized views upon write

* For read heavy web applications

* Speaks MySQL Protocol (caveats apply)

~~~
fsajkdnjk
"Essentially a database that updates continuously materialized views upon
write"

I do that now in my event-sourced application with stupid simple mysql. It is
trivial to implement such functionality into the app layer and not into the
storage where you are limited by the third party sw itself.

~~~
exabrial
I think the difference is some algorithm magic that is doing diff rather than
complete recalculations.

Oh yes and it's in Rust, which is sexy.

